# Maldini: rinnovo fino al 2024 con opzione.



## admin (28 Giugno 2022)

Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. L'accordo è cosa fatta. Annuncio e firma nelle prossime ore.

Repubblica:

- firmato un biennale fino al 2024 con opzione per il 2025, annuncio tra qualche ora, probabilmente dopo Origi
- Gazidis ha fatto sapere che lascerà a novembre per motivi personali
- ultima parola per il mercato estivo a Gazidis e Elliott
- bilancio 2022 in chiusura a -40/-50M


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.


speriamo sia la volta buona, annuncio combinato M&M + Origi.
e poi tiro le somme ad agosto.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.


bene quindi il budget per un mercato vero c'è si spera


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.


È il primo che si espone pubblicamente, vediamo se si aggiunge qualcun altro....


----------



## Zenos (28 Giugno 2022)

Schira mi sembra l'unico ben informato. Vediamo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.


Mi aspetto tre grandi acquisti allora.


----------



## bmb (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.


Suma dice da almeno due settimane che il nostro mercato sarebbe iniziato a Luglio. Sono sempre rimasto tranquillo sia per questo che i rinnovi. Solo non capisco come mai per firmare c'è voluto un mese.


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

Anche Pagni su Repubblica scrive che ha firmato.


----------



## cris (28 Giugno 2022)

Bene
Avanti tutta ora


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

La miseria, che celerità. Addirittura in anticipo rispetto alle 23:59:59 del 30/6.

E mica dormiamo noi, eh.


----------



## Giofa (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.


Bene, iniziavo a non crederci più. Abbiamo però fatto parlare troppo, la prossima volta per favore fate prima


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.



Il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara è fondamentale.


----------



## jacky (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il rinnovo di Maldini è Massara è fondamentale.


Adesso pure Massara è fondamentale.
Mah.


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

Repubblica:

- firmato un biennale fino al 2024 con opzione per il 2025, annuncio tra qualche ora, probabilmente dopo Origi
- Gazidis ha fatto sapere che lascerà a novembre per motivi personali
- ultima parola per il mercato estivo a Gazidis e Elliott
- bilancio 2022 in chiusura a -40/-50M

@admin


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La miseria, che celerità. Addirittura in anticipo rispetto alle 23:59:59 del 30/6.
> 
> E mica dormiamo noi, eh.


----------



## Zenos (28 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Repubblica:
> 
> - firmato un biennale fino al 2024 con opzione per il 2025, annuncio tra qualche ora, probabilmente dopo Origi
> - Gazidis ha fatto sapere che lascerà a novembre per motivi personali
> ...


Ancora devono concordare?apposto


----------



## jacky (28 Giugno 2022)

Comunque è una non notizia.
Rinnovo nelle prossime ore  con il contratto in scadenza tra 54 ore...
Giornalisti italiani imbarazzanti. Ma davvero.
Per me fanno giornalismo da dietro a pc, senza nessuna fonte e nessuna ricerca. Stipendi rubati.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Adesso pure Massara è fondamentale.
> Mah.



Mi sembra che Massara abbia dimostrato serietà e competenza.


----------



## Baba (28 Giugno 2022)

Ho letto che Gazidis lascia. La mia prima reazione quando l’ho letto è stata positiva, quasi come un sollievo. Il problema è che sai cosa lasci ma non sai quello che trovi. Speriamo bene


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ancora devono concordare?apposto


Ho modificato, perché forse non era chiaro. Intendono che l'ok finale lo danno E&G, voglio sperare che a fine giugno sappiano che mercato fare porco cane............


----------



## Rickrossonero (28 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bene quindi il budget per un mercato vero c'è si spera


Per me questo mercato sarà sulla falsa riga di quello dello scorso anno;semplicemente perché tecnicamente cardinale non è ancora proprietario del milan.Probabilmente maldini ha già accordi con quest'ultimo ma dovrà,così come noi tifosi,mandar giù il rospo di un altro mercato con il freno a mano tirato perché al momento elliott ha ancora la maggioranza.Si potrà dare un giudizio sulle reali ambizioni di redbird e quindi sulla credibilità di maldini solo a partire dal mercato di gennaio e dal prossimo mercato estivo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Per me questo mercato sarà sulla falsa riga di quello dello scorso anno;semplicemente perché tecnicamente cardinale non è ancora proprietario del milan.Probabilmente maldini ha già accordi con quest'ultimo ma dovrà,così come noi tifosi,mandar giù il rospo di un altro mercato con il freno a mano tirato perché al momento elliott ha ancora la maggioranza.Si potrà dare un giudizio sulle reali ambizioni di redbird e quindi sulla credibilità di maldini solo a partire dal mercato di gennaio e dal prossimo mercato estivo.


Per quello che mi riguarda qualora non venissero effettuati i tre acquisti di spessore che lui, come garante del tifoso, aveva richiesto lo attaccherò. Come giusto che sia.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Non lo so.

Io ho la vaga impressione che il mercato termini qui.

Troppo forte il legame con Gazidis che se ne va a fine anno.

E comunque ci sono sempre i soldatini dell'armata delle tenebre nel CDA.


----------



## Giofa (28 Giugno 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Per me questo mercato sarà sulla falsa riga di quello dello scorso anno;semplicemente perché tecnicamente cardinale non è ancora proprietario del milan.Probabilmente maldini ha già accordi con quest'ultimo ma dovrà,così come noi tifosi,mandar giù il rospo di un altro mercato con il freno a mano tirato perché al momento elliott ha ancora la maggioranza.Si potrà dare un giudizio sulle reali ambizioni di redbird e quindi sulla credibilità di maldini solo a partire dal mercato di gennaio e dal prossimo mercato estivo.


Su questo non sono d'accordo, nel senso che è vero quello che dici ma le operazioni di mercato ricadranno sul prossimo bilancio che sarà di pertinenza di Cardinale.
Secondo me sarebbe assurdo non coordinare le linee guida per il mercato tra Elliot e cardinale, lasciando poi libero arbitrio alla parte sportiva su come gestirlo


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Repubblica:
> 
> - firmato un biennale fino al 2024 con opzione per il 2025, annuncio tra qualche ora, probabilmente dopo Origi
> - Gazidis ha fatto sapere che lascerà a novembre per motivi personali
> ...


Ahimè dubito sia vero ma così fosse ci sarebbe da festeggiare. Infatti l'ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a -97 milioni ma il nuovo comprenderebbe 30 milioni di ricavi Champions in più (sarebbero 46 ma va calcolata la differenza rispetto a quanto guadagnato in EL nel 20/21), 40 milioni di incassi da stadio (lo scorso furono 0), 17 milioni di montepremi scudetto e una decina di milioni di nuovi sponsor. Già così saremmo più o meno in pareggio ma andrebbero considerati anche i circa 35 milioni di risparmi legati a Ibra, Kessie e Romagnoli. In pratica per chiudere a -40/50 dovremmo fare un mercato faraonico.  

Direi che invece puntano ad un passivo decisamente più basso, probabilmente sotto i 30 milioni, a giudicare da come hanno impostato il mercato fino ad ora ma felicissima di essere smentito.


----------



## Zenos (28 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate e parlare solo di quello che riportiamo noi


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ahimè dubito sia vero ma così fosse ci sarebbe da festeggiare. Infatti l'ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a -97 milioni ma il nuovo comprenderebbe 30 milioni di ricavi Champions in più (sarebbero 46 ma va calcolata la differenza rispetto a quanto guadagnato in EL nel 20/21), 40 milioni di incassi da stadio (lo scorso furono 0), 17 milioni di montepremi scudetto e una decina di milioni di nuovi sponsor. Già così saremmo più o meno in pareggio ma andrebbero considerati anche i circa 35 milioni di risparmi legati a Ibra, Kessie e Romagnoli. In pratica per chiudere a -40/50 dovremmo fare un mercato faraonico.
> 
> Direi che invece puntano ad un passivo decisamente più basso, probabilmente sotto i 30 milioni, a giudicare da come hanno impostato il mercato fino ad ora ma felicissima di essere smentito.


Sbaglio o è una non notizia? Bilancio 2022, non 2023.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Va tutto bene, tranne questo.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Gazidis lascia. La mia prima reazione quando l’ho letto è stata positiva, quasi come un sollievo. Il problema è che sai cosa lasci ma non sai quello che trovi. Speriamo bene


Il nuovo AD penso che sarà il braccio destro di Cardinale, quello che ha parlato con Maldini per il rinnovo e ha il cognome tedesco (non ricordo) e penso che avrà il ruolo dell'AD dell'Inter che si occupa solo di cose finanziarie mentre Maldini assumerà un ruolo alla Marotta.


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ahimè dubito sia vero ma così fosse ci sarebbe da festeggiare. Infatti l'ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a -97 milioni ma il nuovo comprenderebbe 30 milioni di ricavi Champions in più (sarebbero 46 ma va calcolata la differenza rispetto a quanto guadagnato in EL nel 20/21), 40 milioni di incassi da stadio (lo scorso furono 0), 17 milioni di montepremi scudetto e una decina di milioni di nuovi sponsor. Già così saremmo più o meno in pareggio ma andrebbero considerati anche i circa 35 milioni di risparmi legati a Ibra, Kessie e Romagnoli. In pratica per chiudere a -40/50 dovremmo fare un mercato faraonico.
> 
> Direi che invece puntano ad un passivo decisamente più basso, probabilmente sotto i 30 milioni, a giudicare da come hanno impostato il mercato fino ad ora ma felicissima di essere smentito.


? Cosa c'entrano Kessie e Romagnoli col bilancio che si chiude fra due giorni? Stai facendo un minestrone...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (28 Giugno 2022)

La conferma di Maldini è sinonimo di ambizione sportiva.....progetto a lungo termine....ve lo avevo detto....di stare tranquilli....non sarebbe rimasto senza determinate conferme che sicuramente avrà ricevuto.


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> ? Cosa c'entrano Kessie e Romagnoli col bilancio che si chiude fra due giorni? Stai facendo un minestrone...


Vero, ho unito i ricavi di questa stagione con le proiezioni di spesa per il mercato in corso perchè immagino il discorso si leghi al famoso tema del "budget". Non cambia però la sostanza. Anche con i costi attuali che comprendono Ibra, Romagnoli e Kessie siamo già molto al di sotto di -40/-50 milioni e quindi non riesco a capire il senso di questa informazione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il nuovo AD penso che sarà il braccio destro di Cardinale, quello che ha parlato con Maldini per il rinnovo e ha il cognome tedesco (non ricordo) e penso che avrà il ruolo dell'AD dell'Inter che si occupa solo di cose finanziarie mentre Maldini assumerà un ruolo alla Marotta.


Alec Scheiner.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Si è ora che prima di tutto qualcuno chieda spiegazioni a Maldini dopo la sua famosa intervista. Voglio proprio vedere chi avrà il coraggio di fargli qualche domanda seria.
Pure lui, facile parlare come ha fatto. Ora è bene chiarisca e chiuda la questione, se ha rinnovato.

Poi spero bene che inizieremo a delineare perlomeno le idee del nostro mercato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...



Quello che mi aspettavo, Maldini prima di firmare ha voluto chiarimenti netti sui futuri assetti societari e dirigenziali (un grande in bocca al lupo a Gazidis per i problemi che tutti noi conosciamo, ma è presumibile immaginare che l'addio sia dovuto anche a motivi di equilibrio interno). Il sacrificato è il mercato estivo di quest'anno, per me è inutile aspettarsi cose importanti.

Maldini si fa garante per il futuro, quindi anche lui (come è giusto e normale che sia) sarà giudicato assieme alla nuova proprietà quando si insidieranno. Vediamo se Maldini riuscirà a far valere le sue idee quando Gazidis ed Elliott si saranno defilati.


----------



## Raryof (28 Giugno 2022)

Se ha rinnovato significa che avrà spazio di manovra e questo a casa mia significa che il mercato obbligato e ciò che verrà reputato vitale dovrà essere portato a casa se lui e il suo staff reputeranno obbligate certe operazioni, è l'unica cosa che cambierà secondo me rispetto a prima e poi cambierà l'AD quando Aivan se ne andrà.
Diciamo che la scalata di Maldini da normale dirigente e padre padrone è cominciata oggi.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Giugno 2022)

Bene. A questo punto se non verrà fatto un mercato come si deve criticherò anche Maldini, visto che con il rinnovo, a maggior ragione dopo l'intervista rilasciata, si è fatto garante del progetto.


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

Intanto Schira ha mezzo ritrattato dicendo che c'è l'accordo, però la firma arriva domani, vabbè, buonanotte...


----------



## davidelynch (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Questa voce mi terrorizza non poco, per il resto era ora finisse questo teatrino. A novembre si sboccia


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ahimè dubito sia vero ma così fosse ci sarebbe da festeggiare. Infatti l'ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a -97 milioni ma il nuovo comprenderebbe 30 milioni di ricavi Champions in più (sarebbero 46 ma va calcolata la differenza rispetto a quanto guadagnato in EL nel 20/21), 40 milioni di incassi da stadio (lo scorso furono 0), 17 milioni di montepremi scudetto e una decina di milioni di nuovi sponsor. Già così saremmo più o meno in pareggio ma andrebbero considerati anche i circa 35 milioni di risparmi legati a Ibra, Kessie e Romagnoli. In pratica per chiudere a -40/50 dovremmo fare un mercato faraonico.
> 
> Direi che invece puntano ad un passivo decisamente più basso, probabilmente sotto i 30 milioni, a giudicare da come hanno impostato il mercato fino ad ora ma felicissima di essere smentito.


il bilancio chiude a giugno, quel che è fatto è fatto.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Vero, ho unito i ricavi di questa stagione con le proiezioni di spesa per il mercato in corso perchè immagino il discorso si leghi al famoso tema del "budget". Non cambia però la sostanza. Anche con i costi attuali che comprendono Ibra, Romagnoli e Kessie siamo già molto al di sotto di -40/-50 milioni e quindi non riesco a capire il senso di questa informazione.


Forse non riesco a capire io bene come funziona, ma come fai a dire che siamo già al di sotto di -40 con i costi attuali? Io ho letto ripetutamente questa cifra di -40/-50 (credo che l'articolo si proponesse solo di riconfermarlo).


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Suma dice da almeno due settimane che il nostro mercato sarebbe iniziato a Luglio. Sono sempre rimasto tranquillo sia per questo che i rinnovi. Solo non capisco come mai per firmare c'è voluto un mese.


Cercavano la penna


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


qualcuno vedo che mette già le mani avanti:

"il garante ha firmato ma essendo che jerry si insedia a settembre per questo mercato amen e si pensa al prossimo..."

sempre una scusa buona! il garante deve garantire da oggi, altrimenti non va bene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcuno vedo che mette già le mani avanti:
> 
> "il garante ha firmato ma essendo che jerry si insedia a settembre per questo mercato amen e si pensa al prossimo..."
> 
> sempre una scusa buona! il garante deve garantire da oggi, altrimenti non va bene.


Concordo, niente rinvii, non scherziamo. Poi vogliamo credere che Elliott e Redbird non abbiano parlato di come gestire questo mercato prima del closing? Non ho l'anello al naso, aspetto i tre giocatori importanti adesso.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quello che mi aspettavo, Maldini prima di firmare ha voluto chiarimenti netti sui futuri assetti societari e dirigenziali (un grande in bocca al lupo a Gazidis per i problemi che tutti noi conosciamo, ma è presumibile immaginare che l'addio sia dovuto anche a motivi di equilibrio interno). Il sacrificato è il mercato estivo di quest'anno, per me è inutile aspettarsi cose importanti.
> 
> Maldini si fa garante per il futuro, quindi anche lui (come è giusto e normale che sia) sarà giudicato assieme alla nuova proprietà quando si insidieranno. Vediamo se Maldini riuscirà a far valere le sue idee quando Gazidis ed Elliott si saranno defilati.



Prima cosa provasse a riprendere Boban. Tanto 'sto mercato è andato.


----------



## R41D3N (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Nessuna testata conferma la notizia al momento. Bah!


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Forse non riesco a capire io bene come funziona, ma come fai a dire che siamo già al di sotto di -40 con i costi attuali? Io ho letto ripetutamente questa cifra di -40/-50 (credo che l'articolo si proponesse solo di riconfermarlo).


I costi della rosa 2021/2022 dovrebbero essere in linea con quelli del 2020/2021 mentre i ricavi in più sono quelli che ho elencato prima e sono di fatto ufficiali. Sono comunque calcoli spannometrici ragazzi e ripeto che pensavo si riferisse al bilancio 2023 prima che qualcun altro arrivi a dire che chiude al 30 giugno.


----------



## sunburn (28 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ahimè dubito sia vero ma così fosse ci sarebbe da festeggiare. Infatti l'ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a -97 milioni ma il nuovo comprenderebbe 30 milioni di ricavi Champions in più (sarebbero 46 ma va calcolata la differenza rispetto a quanto guadagnato in EL nel 20/21), 40 milioni di incassi da stadio (lo scorso furono 0), 17 milioni di montepremi scudetto e una decina di milioni di nuovi sponsor. Già così saremmo più o meno in pareggio ma andrebbero considerati anche i circa 35 milioni di risparmi legati a Ibra, Kessie e Romagnoli. In pratica per chiudere a -40/50 dovremmo fare un mercato faraonico.
> 
> Direi che invece puntano ad un passivo decisamente più basso, probabilmente sotto i 30 milioni, a giudicare da come hanno impostato il mercato fino ad ora ma felicissima di essere smentito.


Però devi considerare che i ricavi del bilancio 2020/2021 erano più alti della norma perché, a causa dello stop al campionato della stagione precedente, alcune rate di diritti tv e sponsor che sarebbero dovute andare nel bilancio 2019/2020 sono state incassate dopo il 30 giugno 2020 e quindi messe nel bilancio 2020/2021


----------



## LukeLike (28 Giugno 2022)

Ma voi siete sicuri che Gazidis verrà sostituito? E se fosse Maldini ad assolvere alle funzioni di Gazidis? Magari è proprio questo che lo ha convinto a rinnovare...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Bene!


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alec Scheiner.


me lo segno, prossimo nome da odiare e insultare


----------



## El picinin (28 Giugno 2022)

Altri continuano a dire che non c'è nessuna firma.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si è ora che prima di tutto qualcuno chieda spiegazioni a Maldini dopo la sua famosa intervista. Voglio proprio vedere chi avrà il coraggio di fargli qualche domanda seria.
> Pure lui, facile parlare come ha fatto. Ora è bene chiarisca e chiuda la questione, se ha rinnovato.
> 
> Poi spero bene che inizieremo a delineare perlomeno le idee del nostro mercato.



Vediamo che mercato faremo e con quanti soldi.
Poi ti dirò cosa penso, o se mi sbaglio, starò zitto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcuno vedo che mette già le mani avanti:
> 
> "il garante ha firmato ma essendo che jerry si insedia a settembre per questo mercato amen e si pensa al prossimo..."
> 
> sempre una scusa buona! il garante deve garantire da oggi, altrimenti non va bene.



Visto che l'ho scritto io... niente scuse per Maldini, la mia posizione è sempre la solita coerente da mesi.

Maldini si trova per tre mesi in un limbo. O sbatte la porta in faccia adesso, con la possibilità che a novembre cambi tutto, oppure aspetta tre mesi e sbatte la porta dopo come Boban. Ma la firma deve metterla adesso.
Al suo posto sarei rimasto anch'io per vedere se cambiano le cose. Io al suo posto avrei fatto altrettanto, quindi non è una giustificazione, è una mia presa di coscienza della situazione.

Se sto alle notizie, Elliott e Gazidis restano al 100% fino a novembre, quindi questo mercato per me sarà il solito.
Cardinale ora non lo giudico, non mi sento di farlo. Scetticismo massimo, ma sentenze non ne faccio.

Se le cose faranno schifo anche in futuro, mandando in fumo le promesse di garante, Maldini si beccherà le mie critiche come è giusto che sia (e come ho già fatto in passato).
Se devo dirla tutta tutta, io sono ancora mezzo convinto che questa firma sia "temporanea" e Maldini poi se ne va... ma sto alle notizie...


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete sicuri che Gazidis verrà sostituito? E se fosse Maldini ad assolvere alle funzioni di Gazidis? Magari è proprio questo che lo ha convinto a rinnovare...


non credo,a meno che Gerry non si insedi abbastanza stabilmente a Milano mettendoci la faccia e gestendo il tutto (tipo Commisso o Pallotta).
Sinceramente non mi neanche sembrerebbe giusto, preferisco due AD ma qualificati, e ovviamente ognuno per i cavolacci suoi.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2022)

Però c'è una cosa che nessun giornalista ha detto: Il Milan non essendo quotato in borsa non ha alcun obbligo di fare comunicati ufficiali sul rinnovo della dirigenza, questo sarebbe il secondo rinnovo, al primo a mia memoria non ci fu mai fatto un comunicato ufficiale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Visto che l'ho scritto io... niente scuse per Maldini, la mia posizione è sempre la solita coerente da mesi.
> 
> Maldini si trova per tre mesi in un limbo. O sbatte la porta in faccia adesso, con la possibilità che a novembre cambi tutto, oppure aspetta tre mesi e sbatte la porta dopo come Boban. Al suo posto sarei rimasto anch'io per vedere se cambiano le cose. Io al suo posto avrei fatto altrettanto, quindi non è una giustificazione, è una mia presa di coscienza della situazione.
> 
> ...


l'ho letto da 2-3 persone almeno non ricordavo chi, ad ogni modo jerry non spende 1300M senza avere accordi sul mercato cheverrà fatto tra signing e closing dai, è una barzelletta...
guardacaso tra maggio e settembre così non si può incolpare ne l'uno ne l'altro?

io non ci credo..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcuno vedo che mette già le mani avanti:
> 
> "il garante ha firmato ma essendo che jerry si insedia a settembre per questo mercato amen e si pensa al prossimo..."
> 
> sempre una scusa buona! il garante deve garantire da oggi, altrimenti non va bene.



Tutti vorremmo un Maldini con i soldi da poter spendere. Per me, pur con poco per il mercato, è sempre meglio che resti lui perché senza la situazione non migliorerebbe di certo oggi e non vedo come potrebbe migliorare in futuro.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però c'è una cosa che nessun giornalista ha detto: Il Milan non essendo quotato in borsa non ha alcun obbligo di fare comunicati ufficiali sul rinnovo della dirigenza, questo sarebbe il secondo rinnovo, al primo a mia memoria non ci fu mai fatto un comunicato ufficiale.


Paolino ha l'obbligo morale di farlo presente però. E mi chiedo sempre perchè nessun giornalaio gli abbia fatto la domanda... sono retorico ovviamente , meglio alimentare zizzanie ecc.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Giugno 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete sicuri che Gazidis verrà sostituito? E se fosse Maldini ad assolvere alle funzioni di Gazidis? Magari è proprio questo che lo ha convinto a rinnovare...


Non penso proprio che Maldini diventi CEO. Metteranno un uomo RedBird, come giusto che sia. Maldini chiedeva più spazio, magari un ruolo alla marotta (CEO parte sportiva senza dover andare da Gazidis per ogni operazione).


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Paolino ha l'obbligo morale di farlo presente però. E mi chiedo sempre perchè nessun giornalaio gli abbia fatto la domanda... sono retorico ovviamente , meglio alimentare zizzanie ecc.


Che moralmente debba farlo ci sta, ma a livello di regolamento non il Milan non è obbligato a farlo. Facendo comunque notare che nel comunicato Red Bird ed Elliot per il Sign avevano entrambi comunicato che "il comparto sportivo è stato riconfermato".

Loro campano sulle zizzanie, fino a che non sono delle squadre dei loro padroni.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che Maldini diventi CEO. Metteranno un uomo RedBird, come giusto che sia. Maldini chiedeva più spazio, magari un ruolo alla marotta (CEO parte sportiva senza dover andare da Gazidis per ogni operazione).



Maldini deve occuparsi della parte sportiva. Di altro devono interessarsi persone con preparazione specifica.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che Maldini diventi CEO. Metteranno un uomo RedBird, come giusto che sia. Maldini chiedeva più spazio, magari un ruolo alla marotta (CEO parte sportiva senza dover andare da Gazidis per ogni operazione).


Prima di diventare CEO direi che sia necessaria minimo una laurea più un master serio e una ventina di ann di gavetta, non scherziamo.


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

Nel frattempo sia Origi sia Maldini hanno lasciato casa Milan... Qua ci vogliano far impazzire evidentemente. È un esperimento sociale per vedere quanto riusciamo a sopportare...


----------



## The P (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Ha vinto Maldini, via Gadzidis.
Godo.

voglio vedere pure tutto il management inglese che si è portato che fine fa.

Purtroppo mi sa che il pegno che pagheremo sarà questo mercato se lui è Elliot hanno ultima parola :/


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Prima di diventare CEO direi che sia necessaria minimo una laurea più un master serio e una ventina di ann di gavetta, non scherziamo.



Il posto da AD prevede competenze che Maldini non ha e che lui stesso sa di non avere.


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che Maldini diventi CEO. Metteranno un uomo RedBird, come giusto che sia. Maldini chiedeva più spazio, magari un ruolo alla marotta (CEO parte sportiva senza dover andare da Gazidis per ogni operazione).


Ruolo alla Marotta? Ossia uno che non ha praticamente potere di firma?


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Giugno 2022)

Se resta Paolo sono fiducioso anche per il mercato. Non arriveranno Botman e Sanches ma con lui massara e moncada non è detto che i piani B siano poi così male (vedi tomori).

Paolo Maldini è la garanzia del milanista.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Mi pare chiaro che le lungaggini sul rinnovo siano state dovute sul decidere quali mansioni di Gazidis passeranno a Paolo una volta che a novembre se ne sarà andato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Non ho capito per il mercato. RedBird ha acquistato il Milan, ma quest'anno non si occuperà del mercato?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete sicuri che Gazidis verrà sostituito? E se fosse Maldini ad assolvere alle funzioni di Gazidis? Magari è proprio questo che lo ha convinto a rinnovare...


Non avete ben chiaro le funzioni di un AD.
Paolo, per me, non é in grado di farlo.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non ho capito per il mercato. RedBird ha acquistato il Milan, ma quest'anno non si occuperà del mercato?


Redbird sta acquistando il Milan, il passaggio della proprietà sarà concluso a Settembre, come da comunicato ufficiale. Il Milan è ufficiosamente di Redbird (al 70%) ma ufficialmente lo sarà a firma del closing.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Redbird sta acquistando il Milan, il passaggio della proprietà sarà concluso a Settembre, come da comunicato ufficiale. Il Milan è ufficiosamente di Redbird (al 70%) ma ufficialmente lo sarà a firma del closing.


Ahhh ok. Ho capito, grazie.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non avete ben chiaro le funzioni di un AD.
> Paolo, per me, non é in grado di farlo.



Sinceramente non credo che Maldini interessi un ruolo in cui non potrebbe dare nulla.


----------



## Gamma (28 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non avete ben chiaro le funzioni di un AD.
> Paolo, per me, non é in grado di farlo.


Esattamente.
Come AD serve una figura che sappia fare il suo lavoro a tutto tondo, non che sia esperta solo di calcio. Vediamo se Cardinale sgancerà qualche nome nuovo.

Maldini deve restare il direttore dell'area tecnica, con Massara DS.
L'unico aspetto in più deve riguardare il fatto che l'AD deve lasciar loro più libertà, e penso che Paolo voglia solo questo.


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. Annuncio nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Franz64 (28 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. L'accorco è cosa fatta. Annuncio e firma nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Giugno 2022)

Il momento che tutti aspettavamo,perché vuol dire garanzia che oltre ai pannelli solari fluidi si buttera' pure un occhio al rettangolo verde,ora ci aspettiamo un mercato fatto come si deve,chi ne capisce più di me sostiene che Maldini rimane solo se gli garantiscono un determinato progetto.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il momento che tutti aspettavamo,perché vuol dire garanzia che oltre ai pannelli solari fluidi si buttera' pure un occhio al rettangolo verde,ora ci aspettiamo un mercato fatto come si deve,chi ne capisce più di me sostiene che Maldini rimane solo se gli garantiscono un determinato progetto.


Spera che facciano un comunicato o la gente dal primo luglio se loro saranno a Casa Milan a lavorare, affermerà che loro stanno lavorando in nero


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. L'accordo è cosa fatta. Annuncio e firma nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Origi è già a Linate per andare a godersi gli ultimi giorni di vacanza e il Milan non ha fatto mezzo comunicato su di lui... 

Evidentemente vogliono fare prima quello di Maldini, tanto c'è tempo, siamo solo a meno di una settimana dal ritiro... 

Fortuna che siamo al 28 giugno perché io sto per andare in terapia.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Prima cosa provasse a riprendere Boban. Tanto 'sto mercato è andato.



No dai per favore, apprezzo sempre tutto quello che scrivi ma su Boban non mi trovi d'accordo, secondo me come personaggio ha un " caos danzante" dentro di sé e non riesce a trovare la sua dimensione. Poi secondo me da noi non ha lasciato un buon segno, ormai ha perso il treno e i macchinisti sono M&M


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Spera che facciano un comunicato o la gente dal primo luglio se loro saranno a Casa Milan a lavorare, affermerà che loro stanno lavorando in nero


Con annessa indagine di Gravina.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Origi è già a Linate per andare a godersi gli ultimi giorni di vacanza e il Milan non ha fatto mezzo comunicato su di lui...
> 
> Evidentemente vogliono fare prima quello di Maldini, tanto c'è tempo, siamo solo a meno di una settimana dal ritiro...
> 
> Fortuna che siamo al 28 giugno perché io sto per andare in terapia.


Tranquillo, per i giocatori basta andare a vedere il sito della Lega sessione calciomercato che si attiva il 1 luglio e vedere le ufficialità avute alla Lega tramite documentazioni inviate 

Il Milan è dal 2018 che fa comunicati all'ultimo giorno per i riscatti prestiti (30 giugno) e il primo giorno di mercato (per gli acquisti fatti prima dell'apertura ufficiale).


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutti vorremmo un Maldini con i soldi da poter spendere. Per me, pur con poco per il mercato, è sempre meglio che resti lui perché senza la situazione non migliorerebbe di certo oggi e non vedo come potrebbe migliorare in futuro.


io vorrei un maldini che non strumentalizzasse i tifosi per il suo rinnovo.
per i soldi o meno non mi preoccupo, il giusto è sufficiente. ma ci vuole chiarezza.


----------



## Raryof (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. L'accordo è cosa fatta. Annuncio e firma nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Con Aivan che lascia, come tempistiche, ci siamo di brutto, cioè Paolo si è ripreso il Milan con la competenza che serviva per svolgere un ruolo molto più difficile di quello dell'Ad che sbriga pratiche o tiene allacciati i rapporti tra il mondo calcistico e il mondo finanziario (che però abbiamo sentito poco soprattutto negli ultimi anni molto conservativi), l'unica volta in cui c'è stato lo scontro poi continuato durante la stagione è stata due anni fa, sliding door pura allora, Pioli rimane mentre Aivan o chissà quale suo superiore spingeva per la cacciata di Paolo e co, lì secondo me avremmo rischiato di perdere la rotta capendo a poco a poco, invece, le potenzialità che avevamo nella scelta dei giocatori e nel costruire un ambiente serio dove poter fare calcio senza troppa pressione.
Adesso giustamente Paolo vuole più potere perché ha fatto capire ai piani alti che può lavorare ma i paletti li deve decidere lui, chi entra o chi subentrerà ad Aivan di calcio capisce zero, per cui occhio perché il suo ruolo, ultraresponsabilizzato non sarà una passeggiata, è come dicevo sopra un ruolo da trincea pura e mettendoci la faccia non può essere obbligato a stare dentro certi paletti limitanti al massimo solo per tenere a bada dei conti che si tengono a bada soprattutto vincendo.


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, per i giocatori basta andare a vedere il sito della Lega sessione calciomercato che si attiva il 1 luglio e vedere le ufficialità avute alla Lega tramite documentazioni inviate
> 
> Il Milan è dal 2018 che fa comunicati all'ultimo giorno per i riscatti prestiti (30 giugno) e il primo giorno di mercato (per gli acquisti fatti prima dell'apertura ufficiale).


Per Maignan l'han fatto il 27 maggio... 

Ma vabbè, mancano poco più di 48 ore, poi eventualmente c'è tutta l'estate per sclerare...


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

quanto è quotato domani il titolo :Giallo Maldini sulle firme


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo, nel senso che è vero quello che dici ma le operazioni di mercato ricadranno sul prossimo bilancio che sarà di pertinenza di Cardinale.
> Secondo me sarebbe assurdo non coordinare le linee guida per il mercato tra Elliot e cardinale, lasciando poi libero arbitrio alla parte sportiva su come gestirlo


Esatto.
Il guaio è che i piccioni di Cardinale hanno la stessa voglia di spendere di Elliott(e ho detto tutto...).
A me spiace sentenziare,ma i fatti vanno in quella direzione.
E come dicevano altri utenti,siamo l'unica società su questo pianeta che non beneficia nei cambi di proprietà.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> No dai per favore, apprezzo sempre tutto quello che scrivi ma su Boban non mi trovi d'accordo, secondo me come personaggio ha un " caos danzante" dentro di sé e non riesce a trovare la sua dimensione. Poi secondo me da noi non ha lasciato un buon segno, ormai ha perso il treno e i macchinisti sono M&M



Grazie per gli apprezzamenti.

Comunque come vuoi, secondo me aggiungeva quell'anima "scorbutica" che controbilancia quella adagiata di Paolo, specie quando c'è da farsi valere nelle sedi.

Ma sono opinioni, ti capisco. L'ho scritto ma non ci credo nemmeno io.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per Maignan l'han fatto il 27 maggio...
> 
> Ma vabbè, mancano poco più di 48 ore, poi eventualmente c'è tutta l'estate per sclerare...


Li era per ripicca a Donnarumma e il suo enturage


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io vorrei un maldini che non strumentalizzasse i tifosi per il suo rinnovo.
> per i soldi o meno non mi preoccupo, il giusto è sufficiente. ma ci vuole chiarezza.



Ma onestamente uno come Maldini ha bisogno ad ogni costo di restare al Milan per lo stipendio?
Non credi che, per il suo prestigio mondiale, troverebbe altre società soprattutto all’estero che lo pagherebbero pure meglio?


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. L'accordo è cosa fatta. Annuncio e firma nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per Maignan l'han fatto il 27 maggio...
> 
> Ma vabbè, mancano poco più di 48 ore, poi eventualmente c'è tutta l'estate per sclerare...


Se per questo ancora non hanno comunicato l'eventuale riscatto di Florenzi e Messias nonostante la data sia passata da quasi una settimana, tutti sanno che Florenzi è stato riscattato, di Messias non si sa più nulla. 

Va un poco rivista la comunicazione a mio avviso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente uno come Maldini ha bisogno ad ogni costo di restare al Milan per lo stipendio?
> Non credi che, per il suo prestigio mondiale, troverebbe altre società soprattutto all’estero che lo pagherebbero pure meglio?


non ho parlato di stipendio, maldini è un po' così, egocentrico.
per me le sue uscite sono per ingraziarsi i tifosi, gli stessi che quando gli bagnano la macchina tratta a pesci in faccia o che non informa mai su nulla dei giri che ha. non è una novità che lui i tifosi non li sopporta.
a me basta che lavori bene, poi faccia quel che vuole, ma farlo passare per santo bah...

non andrà mai da altre parti, non avrebbe la protezione che ha qui e lui le critiche non le sopporta lo sappiamo, ricorda per dire italia corea. io lo vedo solo al milan.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente uno come Maldini ha bisogno ad ogni costo di restare al Milan per lo stipendio?
> Non credi che, per il suo prestigio mondiale, troverebbe altre società soprattutto all’estero che lo pagherebbero pure meglio?


Non lo sai che morirebbe di fame se non lavorasse al Milan? Sono le solite critiche spazzatura da parte di chi non ha digerito lo scudetto. Insomma i fenomeni non siedono solo in Curva Sud


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho parlato di stipendio, maldini è un po' così, egocentrico.
> per me le sue uscite sono per ingraziarsi i tifosi, gli stessi che quando gli bagnano la macchina tratta a pesci in faccia o che non informa mai su nulla dei giri che ha. non è una novità che lui i tifosi non li sopporta.
> a me basta che lavori bene, poi faccia quel che vuole,* ma farlo passare per santo bah...*
> 
> non andrà mai da altre parti, non avrebbe la protezione che ha qui e lui le critiche non le sopporta lo sappiamo, ricorda per dire italia corea. io lo vedo solo al milan.



I santi non esistono nel mondo del calcio perciò non lo è nemmeno Maldini che, come tutti, quando sbaglia può essere criticato. 
L’importante è che non si arrivi ad insultare chi comunque è la nostra storia.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non avete ben chiaro le funzioni di un AD.
> Paolo, per me, non é in grado di farlo.


Beh dai, alla fine neanche Gazidis è in grado


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non lo sai che morirebbe di fame se non lavorasse al Milan? Sono le solite critiche spazzatura da parte di chi non ha digerito lo scudetto. Insomma i fenomeni non siedono solo in Curva Sud



Potrebbe sempre chiedere un posto a Marotta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'ho letto da 2-3 persone almeno non ricordavo chi, ad ogni modo jerry non spende 1300M senza avere accordi sul mercato cheverrà fatto tra signing e closing dai, è una barzelletta...
> guardacaso tra maggio e settembre così non si può incolpare ne l'uno ne l'altro?
> 
> io non ci credo..



Guarda, su questo per ora non voglio addentrarmi troppo.... su Redbird sono più del partito "tombini", scetticismo totale, ma il beneficio del dubbio voglio provare a darlo... secondo me però Cardinale al momento non conta un razzo...


----------



## Giofa (28 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quanto è quotato domani il titolo :Giallo Maldini sulle firme


Su Telelombardia titolano già così


----------



## UDG (28 Giugno 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non ho capito per il mercato. RedBird ha acquistato il Milan, ma quest'anno non si occuperà del mercato?


Non è stato fatto il closing. Il Milan è ancora di Elliott


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2022)

Neanche mezza foto con origi bah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Neanche mezza foto con origi bah



Questa è davvero una brutta cosa...


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe sempre chiedere un posto a Marotta


Marmotta e' il centro di collocamento giusto per i fenomeni


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se per questo ancora non hanno comunicato l'eventuale riscatto di Florenzi e Messias nonostante la data sia passata da quasi una settimana, tutti sanno che Florenzi è stato riscattato, di Messias non si sa più nulla.
> 
> Va un poco rivista la comunicazione a mio avviso.


Un poco? La gestirebbe meglio mio
Cugino di 10 anni


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Marmotta e' il centro di collocamento giusto per i fenomeni




Credo che Maldini piuttosto che andare dalle m… preferirebbe il reddito di cittadinanza


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Su Telelombardia titolano già così


Però di chi è la colpa? Dei giornalisti che se gli dai una briciola ci costruiscono Sopra un castello oppure siamo noi che diamo
Direttamente il castello?


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa è davvero una brutta cosa...


Io la considero "positiva" invece. Aspettano il rinnovo di Maldini come primo atto pubblico ufficiale di RB-Elliott... Poi il resto. 

Per dire, avessero fatto l'annuncio di Origi per primo per me era molto peggio. Avrei detto che Maldini a quel punto era ai titoli di coda...

Ma alla fine sono tutte pippe mentali mie... Chissà come finirà...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Giugno 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non ho capito per il mercato. RedBird ha acquistato il Milan, ma quest'anno non si occuperà del mercato?


Fino al closing no a quanto pare


----------



## sunburn (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I santi non esistono nel mondo del calcio perciò non lo è nemmeno Maldini


Maldini è il datore di lavoro dei santi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Neanche mezza foto con origi bah


Madonna Santa quando verrà ufficializzato sui social ci saranno le foto di rito con Maldini e Massara.

che pesantezza


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. L'accordo è cosa fatta. Annuncio e firma nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Repubblica:
> 
> ...


va via a novembre e l'ultima parola per il mercato spetta a lui? mah

ha poco senso


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guarda, su questo per ora non voglio addentrarmi troppo.... su Redbird sono più del partito "tombini", scetticismo totale, ma il beneficio del dubbio voglio provare a darlo... secondo me però Cardinale al momento non conta un razzo...


ci sta(va), se fosse così credo sarebbe rimasto gazosa.
vedremo.


----------



## sunburn (28 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non lo sai che morirebbe di fame se non lavorasse al Milan? Sono le solite critiche spazzatura da parte di chi non ha digerito lo scudetto. Insomma i fenomeni non siedono solo in Curva Sud


Che poi Paolo è prima di tutto tifoso del Milan. Durante le partite, quando le cose vanno male, ha la stessa espressione che fece mio padre quando scoprì che mio fratello e io avevamo usato un rum pregiatissimo per fare il grog…


----------

